# Synology DS214se & DSM 5.0 Overview



## crmaris (Apr 12, 2014)

Synology knows how to create good and affordable products like the DS214se we will evaluate today. Along with it, we will also take a detailed look at the company's new DSM 5.0 operating system that introduces many new, interesting features and upgrades over its predecessor.

*Show full review*


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 6, 2014)

The graphs state USB 3.0 for external drivers


----------



## crmaris (May 6, 2014)

yeap, this will be fixed tomorrow that I will return back to homebase. I used a USB 3.0 external drive but the DS214se is restricted to USB 2.0


----------



## michael (Aug 21, 2014)

What..? It doesn't stream 1080P videos to Smart TVs...?


----------

